# loves fabric



## KellyLee51 (Apr 27, 2013)

Our cockatiel loves towels and pretty much all fabric. He loves to watch me fold laundry. He makes heart wings and clucks like a chicken at the clothes and towels. Why is this?


----------



## LaurulCat (Jan 4, 2014)

Heartwings is a courting display. He is trying to convince the laundry to mate with him. I would not be surprised if soon you found him masturbating on some kind of fabric.

I have a budgie, Sky, a cock, who masturbates on the pom pom at the end of the spiral boing hanging from the ceiling. He will also attack a folded towel or the back of my upholstered chair (I keep a sheet on the chair).


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

My bird loves towels and clothes too. If there's a loose towel on the table or couch he will do heart wings and beak bang it too. I always thought maybe because he thought it was another bird. He especially likes white socks.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

kan3288 said:


> My bird loves towels and clothes too. If there's a loose towel on the table or couch he will do heart wings and beak bang it too. I always thought maybe because he thought it was another bird. He especially likes white socks.


My tiel also loves white socks! (As well as towels, blankets, etc.)


----------

